

Ex-Employee left me without access to Facebook Page - chris_gogreen

We had a former employee who set-up two Facebook pages for my company. After he left we were not able to retrieve the passwords or user account info from them. Without info to reset the passwords how do I gain control of the pages? If there is not option for reset what is the process to submit a DMCA take-down request? These pages are being controlled by someone other than the corporation whose copyrights the pages display.
======
coryl
You don't have that former employees contact info? Or is it that they're
unwilling to help you?

They just have to add your facebook login email address to the admin page.

